# Long covid



## SGWidow (2 Feb 2021)

What's the prognosis for long covid?

In particular, how long does it normally last and what treatment/approaches assist recovery?


----------



## Leo (2 Feb 2021)

SGWidow said:


> What's the prognosis for long covid?
> 
> In particular, how long does it normally last and what treatment/approaches assist recovery?



Way too early to tell, they still don't fully understand all the implications. Article here has links to some of the ongoing studies.


----------

